# When do toddlers stop babbling?



## LoveleeB

Strange question, I know, but when do toddlers stop baby talk and just talk with real words?


----------



## MotherBeth

In my experience, it was a gradual transition. All babble, then babble with a few real words thrown in, then half-and-half, etc. 

Mine was doing all baby-babble at age 1, then the transition began, was still doing a combo of real speech and babble at age 2. Now at age 2 1/2, she seems to be doing full English.


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan just turned 2 and seems about half and half right now. I'm sure all kids are different when they stop.


----------



## Avalanche

Nim is three and will still babble if she's speaking to herself. Although she seems to make up words too.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby speaks pretty much as well as you or I but she also babbles and talks nonsense.


----------



## hellohefalump

Mojo is nearly two, and he's still babbling mostly, with the odd word here and there. He also points at stuff and says 'uh uh uh' when he wants something.


----------



## freckleonear

My almost 4 year old still babbles (well, talks nonsense) when he gets excited or nervous. :)


----------



## polaris

Thomas never really babbled. He still can't pronounce words properly but right from when he started to speak he was always attempting to say real words rather than babbling. He does make up words too but he uses them consistently to mean a particular thing. I guess they are all different.


----------



## pinktaffy

my little girl basically talks normal now sumtimes its babble mixxed in like shes trying to say somthing new and its not quite comming out right u can basically get the gist of what shes trying to say.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

My LO talks in a mix... He'll babble then somewhere in there, there will be a really word... Or he'll babble, laugh at himself then depending on who is in the room with him he'll say "Mammy?" or "Daddy?" as if to see if we understood what we said lol


----------



## jojo2605

I'd not really thought about it before but Sam doesn't babble now at all. He used to and I'm not really sure when he stopped but if he talks now it's with proper words.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla doesn't really babble as such anymore. She hasn't for a few months. She talks with proper words, sometimes made up words for objects, but not general babbling anymore. I would say she stopped between 12 - 14 months.


----------



## jange52

My Constance is half and half. Has a vocabulary of more than 20 words. I don't know if it's normal, because she'll be two next month. But I'm hoping by two she'll say more words and less babble.


----------

